# Avis sur l'app TV



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2017)

J'ouvre cette discussion pour avoir des avis sur l'app TV.

En ce qui me concerne, l'app TV a fait son apparition sur mon Apple TV 4 hier soir.

Au premier coup d'oeil, ça a l'air pas mal.

Par contre j'ai l'impression que Netflix est moins bien intégré que My Canal. Je me trompe ?


----------



## thefutureismylife (9 Décembre 2017)

Apparement Netflix n’est pas encore intégrée. De mon côté c’est Molotov que je trouve absent. Tout vient de mycanal (j’ai l’application installée mais aucun compte ... alors inutile).

Mais l’appli semble prometteuse. En recherchant une émission de TV hier (la maison France 5 pour tout vous dire) l’app TV était en capacité de la trouver et de m’y abonner : inconvénient elle l’a trouvé à travers l’appli Canal et non Molotov (que j’utilise tous les jours).

Je vais suivre cette conversation de près


----------



## Bombigolo (10 Décembre 2017)

Pas mieux .
je n'ai droit qu'à des suggestions/propositions venant des chaines Canal , auquel je ne suis pas abonné ,
à tel point que j'ai l'impression de naviguer dans une appli Canal .
Rien de Netflix ( abonné) ou Molotov …
Si cela n'évolue pas , à titre perso , je n'aurais aucun intérêt à la conserver .
Testé sur ATV et iPhone .


----------



## jmaubert (10 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Je regardais un peu cette application tout à l'heure et je la trouve intéressante. Elle parait compliquée au départ mais on va s'y habituer. Je ne l'ai pas encore vraiment testée sur l'Apple TV mais sur iPhone , elle me propose bien Molotov pour regarder certaines émissions.


----------



## thefutureismylife (10 Décembre 2017)

Hum rien concernant Molotov de mon coté ... L'application Molotov est de toute façon déjà bien fichue. Cette app servira lorsqu'on utilisera plus d'un service compatible. Perso j'utilise Netflix et Molotov mais la première n'est toujours pas supportée.


----------



## Jonathan16 (11 Décembre 2017)

Installée, sur iPhone, iPad et Apple TV.... il est vrai que nous aussi l'app ne propose que du contenu de MyCanal (dont l'application s'est gentiment installée sur l'Apple TV en même temps que TV).... mais aucune proposition de Molotov....

Même en faisant une recherche d'un programme certain d'être sur Molotov aucune proposition...

Par contre, une série présente sur iTunes et sur Netflix apparaît dans la recherche et lorsqu'on l'ajoute à "à suivre" il est possible de lire les épisodes en passant par Netflix...

Par contre, cela ne suit pas la progression (cela n'indique pas le dernier épisode vu et/ou le prochain épisode à regarder).... donc Netflix n'est que partiellement intégré....

Mais pour Molotov chez nous cela ne semble pas du tout intégré....


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (14 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le support Molotov: seul le contenu des chaines payantes de Molotov est integré à Molotov pour l'instant.

Choix curieux: OK pour les chaines "directes"  mais dommage de ne pas y retrouver ses Bookmarks, le contenu "Suivi",...


----------



## thefutureismylife (16 Décembre 2017)

Intéressant comme réponse. il n'y a pas assez de retour sur tout ça pour bien comprendre. Exemple vaut-il mieux s'abonner à OCS via Molotov ou avoir directement l'application (et l'abonnement) OCS ? Le référencement Siri (recherche universelle) et le référencement de l'app TV sont encore trop flous pour moi, quelle différence ? Quelles app compatibles ?  

Je veux bien multiplier les services, mais en simplifier l'utilisation grace à Apple semble encore utopique.


----------



## Bombigolo (22 Décembre 2017)

Clairement cette app , à mon avis , n'est la que pour mettre en avant et gérer les contenus payants ou ceux qui sont proposés par des app tierces avec lesquelles apple a des accords commerciaux .
Une affaire de gros sous donc , plus que de faciliter réellement "l'expérience utilisateur" …


----------



## thefutureismylife (22 Décembre 2017)

Apple se positionne de plus en plus comme un fournisseur de contenu et un concentrateur de service, via une app unique :
- Apple Music pour un catalogue de musique
- News (Kiosque) pour les news
- TV pour les séries et films
- Maison pour les accessoires connectés
- Fichiers pour les services cloud
Je ne comprends pas qu'ils n'aient pas poussé la logique du Game Center avec un magasin à part ... 

L'app store se diviserait-il par catégorie sur le long terme ? 
Bref hors sujet, je pense que TV est le résultat d'une grande ambition future (ou passée) d'Apple ...


----------



## ibabar (22 Décembre 2017)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Une affaire de gros sous donc , plus que de faciliter réellement "l'expérience utilisateur" …


Oui car pour l'instant, cette app TV a surtout plombé le bouton "TV" de la télécommande... bouton que j'utilisais souvent comme "Home" ou "retour au menu général" pour reformuler. À présent, il faut appuyer plusieurs fois sur le bouton "Menu" ce qui est très agaçant 



thefutureismylife a dit:


> Apple se positionne de plus en plus comme un fournisseur de contenu et un concentrateur de service, via une app unique


C'est vrai, avec le gros inconvénient qu'il faille se taper une ribambelle d'apps tierces (heureusement qu'Apple les "autorise" encore).

Pour la domotique, les accessoires compatibles Homekit sont rares, la compatibilité est aléatoire et même pour des gros fournisseurs (comme Philips avec les ampoules Hue), l'app Maison est encore à la ramasse comparativement à l'app propriétaire, sans compter pour qui veut organiser un scénario "complet", il faut presque obligatoirement passer par IFTTT.

Bref, l'initiative n'est pas mauvaise mais on est encore très loin d'un standard.
À ta liste, on aurait aussi pu rajouter Carplay qui est encore loin de se généraliser, mais je pense que le projet Titan nous montrera que Carplay est une v0.1



thefutureismylife a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas qu'ils n'aient pas poussé la logique du Game Center avec un magasin à part ...


D'autant que ça aurait pour vertu d'alléger les AppStore, et de les rendre plus lisibles, et donc susceptible de susciter plus d'achats.
Surtout pour quelqu'un comme moi qui n'est pas intéressé par les jeux, je dois slalomer entre les apps sur l'AppStore iOS... heureusement celui de TVOS étant aussi vide que le désert de Gobi, c'est plus simple!!

Pour élargir le domaine de l'Apple TV, on peut citer le split très vertueux sur MacOS de iBooks, à présent indépendante de l'usine à gaz iTunes, et c'est vraiment mieux.
Qu'attendent-ils pour créer une vraie app Music dédiée uniquement à ça, une autre pour les Podcasts, et laisser un mini iTunes dédié uniquement à la synchro pour ceux qui résistent encore et toujours à la synchro OTA d'iCloud...!?



thefutureismylife a dit:


> Bref hors sujet, je pense que TV est le résultat d'une grande ambition future (ou passée) d'Apple ...


Le problème est que dans le temps, le hub numérique s'organisait autour du Mac, c'était simple, filaire (souvent en Firewire) et ça gérait correctement son iPod, son téléphone, sa borne Airport...etc.

Puis vint le tour de l'iPhone... depuis trop longtemps à mon sens.
On voit qu'aujourd'hui la Watch ne peut pas s'affranchir de l'iPhone (pas même pour fonctionner de la même façon avec un iPad), qu'iOS continue à être amélioré uniquement pour l'iPhone, laissant l'iPad comme 5ème roue du carrosse, que les services ont du mal à s'interfacer correctement avec MacOS (iCloud, Music, Podcasts...), tout au plus a-t-on un prolongement de l'iPhone sur le Mac (FaceTime, Messages...).

La solution serait sans aucun doute que l'Apple TV devienne le centre de ce hub numérique, ça permettrait de pousser des contenus de manière beaucoup plus fluide sur son écran à domicile (plus qu'avec sa box, plus qu'avec une solution chaotique de branchement de l'iPhone, fusse-t-il avec un Chromecast ou ce genre de solution qui n'arrive pas à la cheville d'une Apple TV), et par extension ensuite de contenus exclusifs.
Et ce, de manière plus captive et naturelle que sur iPhone (où il est tout aussi facile de télécharger Spotify qu'Apple Music, et où il est tout aussi facile de regarder un contenu gratuit sur YouTube que payant sur Apple Music).
Pour cela, il faudrait aussi baisser le prix de l'Apple TV, lui adjoindre un vrai enregistreur interne qui lui permette de stocker localement des contenus, voire de le transformer en mini-NAS, bref de rendre l'Apple TV réellement incontournable, alors qu'aujourd'hui ça reste encore objectivement à peine mieux qu'un gadget (et pas donné... pour le même prix on a des Airpods sans doute plus utile, moins double emploi que ne l'est l'Apple TV)...

Mais perso je pense aussi qu'Apple voit grand et nous prépare des choses quant au contenu. Le rachat de Shazam n'y est sans doute pas étranger.
L'erreur serait sans doute de vouloir créer du contenu exclusif (hors quelques séries comme Carpool ou Planet of the Apps qui ne sont là que pour donner du fun, de l'image de marque pour essayer de rester "cool"), de devenir producteur, voire de vouloir racheter un gros studio. De la même façon ce serait une bêtise de vouloir créer une vraie voiture "complète" avec le projet Titan.


----------

